# Wild turkey taste



## Bassthumb

Does wild turkey taste like store bought or is it different in some way?


----------



## beaver

It is a little darker, and has a little stronger taste. I wouldn't call it gamey, but maybe earthy?


----------



## Carpn

It's dryer and tougher . But still really good .


----------



## buckeyebowman

To quote my older cousin, who was a much more accomplished hunter than I, "Turkey is pretty much a tasteless bird. That's why you need the stuffing, the seasoning, and the gravy to help it along. But when it's all done right, it's pretty hard to beat!"


----------



## supercanoe

The breast meat is pretty much the same, wild turkey can dry out easily if you are not careful. The legs are totally different.


----------



## fishgig

My first turkey 25 yrs ago fixed like a domestic bird was terrible in my opinion. Since than cutting marinating like steaks and cooked on the grill is really good. Think my favorite is cut breast in to strips dip in egg roll in shorelunch breading and fry in skillet. We think it taste like pork chops more than anything. Mmm mmm!


----------



## sherman51

don't have a clue, lol. I've never had the chance to try it. but I have some cousins in tenn that hunts them. they said they cut them into cubes and marinade them and throw them in a deep fryer and they are great. if I ever get the chance I would love to try one.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap

Wouldnt say wild turkey is tasteless at all...its good if you ask me...and if you're comparing it to a thanksgiving bird with stuffing and gravy, well thats a totally different bird and taste.


----------



## floater99

I found willd turkey to have a heavier grain to the meat than a tame bird,and taste GREAT


----------



## SelfTaught

Same to what everyone else said. You have to learn to prepare it correctly to ensure it doesn't dry out on you.

My wife has it down to a science when bakes the breasts in the oven. Can hardly tell it's wild Turkey. Every year we bake one breast, and the other breast we will shred up and make shredded turkey sandwiches, my fav!


----------



## Lundy

Probably the preparation but I have never cared for wild turkey very much. That is one of the reasons I quit hunting them many years ago.


----------



## joekacz

Lundy said:


> Probably the preparation but I have never cared for wild turkey very much. That is one of the reasons I quit hunting them many years ago.


Only one way to eat them in our house and that is GRIND 'em and add the onion,egg,bread crumbs and choice of seasonings,mix and make patties.Also coat the patty with crumbs and fry golden brown.You won't go wrong.


----------



## Bprice1031

My family has always injected them with marinade and deep fried in peanut oil. Yum!


----------



## Inline

Bassthumb said:


> Does wild turkey taste like store bought or is it different in some way?


Wild turkey has more flavor.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## M R DUCKS

Hatteras1, 
Buddy and I killed one like yours last nite !
Need to buy another tag !


----------



## M.Magis

As far as taste, I’ve never found a difference between wild and domestic turkey breast. Wild is certainly drier, especially if over cooked. The best way I’ve found to utilize the rest of the bird is to can it. It makes good turkey/noodle soup.


----------



## fireline

I have been using the recipe I got out of Ted Nugents book ''kill it and grill it" and everybody loves it, its moist and you can cut it with a fork.


----------



## fastwater

Like others have stated, the breast if not over cooked is very good and I really don't see the difference with a young turkey. An older Tom may taste a tad stronger but if prepped right, is still very good. Also, IMO, I think like most wild game...it depends on what they've mostly eaten throughout theirs lives. Big difference in the taste of wild game that's had a steady diet of corn,beans versus pine nuts. 

Also like to inject and deep fry the breast. Have also filleted it out in one whole flat piece about 3/8" thick. Make a stuffing and spread the stuffing on the meat. Roll everything up in a loaf and tie it together with string. Then bake it basting it in chicken broth and garlic butter. 

Use the legs for noodles and such. The legs will be more stringy and tougher than a store bought bird so you can parboil them.


----------

